# I got pics up!



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Here's my 85 G cichlid tank.
Its a little dirty, This pic was beofre i cleaned it.







[/IMG] 







[/IMG] 

Here's my 20 gal...Im finally starting to stock it!









AND! here's peanut.







[/IMG]


Umm, they are kind of big, so if you ned to resize it thats A okay!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Very nice, I like the twenty gallon set-up, what are you going to put in there? What is in you mbuna tank?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

awesome. i also like how the 20 looks.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Umm, I want some nice schooling fish, Maybe some flame tetras or some rummy nose. Right now I have 3 hatchets a DP (lol he seems to get along fine) and 3 Ghost shrimp. Im doing it slowly to try and avoid a mini-cycle.

In my 85 Gal.
1 yellow lab
- pink convict
- convict (Archocentrus nigrofasciatus)
-Melanochromis auratus 
- jewel cichlid
-powder blue/Pindani (Pseudotropheus Socolofi)
-2 Nimbochromis venustus 
- Red Zebra Cichlid
- Orange Blotch Zebra Cichlid (adult and baby)
-Maylandia crabro
-P zebra albino 

These shouldnt be in there but.
- 1 severum
- marbled blood parrot
..but do they know how to stick up for themselves.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

I love the setup in the 20 gal


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice tank you've got there. how long have you been in the hobby?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

2-3 years I think?


----------

